# sup bro?



## supbro (Dec 6, 2007)

sup bro has officially joined nodak. sup bro would just like to say that no one better mess with sup bro. sup bro was an all county lineman in 1995 and had 15 tackles for losses. sup bro didn't become an all county lineman by taking crap.

sup bro was in vegas last week at the bellagio with 10 women on his shoulders because women can't resist men who had 15 tackles for losses in 1995. sup bro saw troy aikman and troy aikman let out a "sup bro?" and sup bro didn't say anything because sup bro only talks to people when sup bro wants to talk to people.

so if sup bro posts on this forum you better say "sup bro?" and sup bro might respond to you if you are lucky.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sounds like sup bro is still stuck in 1995..

Wait until Chaz catches wind of this..sup bro will be sup biatch  :lol:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Sup Bro is talking in third person about something that happened *12* years ago. You're a little heroed out right now and if i were you id jump off of cloud nine. If you want information on fishing and hunting tips, this isnt the way to start. Sup window licker :eyeroll:
all county


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Scott wonder if Sup Bro can find a Hat big enough to fit his head


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

It's really too bad that by the time I'm done writing this, Chaz will have killed supbro with nothing more than a yellow hi-liter and a toothpick, then ripped out of there in his Camaro.


----------



## Chaz Hightower (Sep 20, 2007)

SupSis couldn't hold Chaz's jock on her best day


----------



## supbro (Dec 6, 2007)

sup bro forgot to mention that he also lined up at end in our power package and got a sack and that he had 5 sacks total in 1995 in addition to his 15 tackles for losess. sup bro doesn't blame you for your jealousy. sup bro dated the prom queen in 1995 while you probably sat in your room looking at magazines and wishing for a life like sup bro's.

sup bro excels on and off the field because sup bro hits the gym hard everyday.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I only have one sack but its a big one. nuffff said!


----------



## Benelliman (Apr 4, 2005)

'Sup Bro

You look familiar? Have I seen you on a milk carton somewhere?

Maybe I saw your picture on the wall when I was in your sister's bedroom?

Or was that your mother's?

I just can't seem to remember


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

sup bro seems like a biatch. cody says sup bro going down. cody thinks no one likes sup bro. cody thinks sup bro is stuck in 1995 when he was a wannabe football player. cody is out

wow thats gay talking in third person


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

supbro said:


> sup bro forgot to mention that he also lined up at end in our power package and got a sack and that he had 5 sacks total in 1995 in addition to his 15 tackles for losess.


5 sacks huh, well T Shot says thats not good enough for "all county" where he comes from. What do you think of that sup bro?


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

While Sup Bro was at '95 Prom, I was at his house doing his mom.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

don't drink the bong water.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Is this the WWE Website? If I want to listen to this crap I will watch pro wrestling.

:eyeroll:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

SupHO-

I know a dude named Buck Jenkins that was all conference in 1995 and will smack the shiz outta anyone that gets in his way.

Roll the dice Biatch!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

IS this really you supbro?









And is this where you work?









And is this what you say to all of your friends:
How much you wanna make a bet I can throw a football over them mountains?... Yeah... Coach woulda put me in fourth quarter, we would've been state champions. No doubt. No doubt in my mind


----------



## Benelliman (Apr 4, 2005)

I kinda think this is entertaining myself.

It's nice to have a variety of threads some serious some light to keep the mood lively on the board.

I wanna hear about sloppy seconds from jtillman. I think I was there first that night  She had a WalMart "Take a number" machine on her bedroom door and there was a line of guys down the trailer hall when I left. Come to think of it, I think 'SupBro was in line 

Or was it a different night?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Norm, why do you have to put pictures of my Dad on the internet?


----------



## Benelliman (Apr 4, 2005)

Norm70 said:


> Coach woulda put me in fourth quarter, we would've been state champions. No doubt. No doubt in my mind


:rollin:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*SOME FACTS YOU MIGHT NOT KNOW ABOUT "SUP BRO"*

Sup bro counted to infinity, TWICE.

Sup bro can divide by zero.

Sub bro can delete the recycle bin.

Sup bro doesn't know where you live, but he knows where you will die.

Sup bro doesn't have a chin behind his beard, but rather another fist.

Sup bro fathered Optimus Prime when he hooked up one night with a Peterbilt.

Rock Star energy drink is actually sup bro's sweat mixed with a package of Sweet-n-Low.

If you can see sup bro, he can see you. If you CAN'T see sup bro, you're only moments away from death.

Sup bro only has two rules 1) Do not talk about Fight Club and 2) Don't feed the mogwai after 9:00 p.m.

Sup bro once replaced Scott Bakula in a scene from Quantum Leap, and no one noticed.

At the end of all things lies sup bro.

Sup bro doesn't go fishing, he goes dynamiting.

Sup bro doesn't go hunting, he goes spotlighting.

The "S" on Superman's chest actually stands for "sup bro" as that was the only outfit he could find in sup bro's closet.

Sup bro is currently in a contest with Travis Henry to see who can father more children with more different women, Sup bro leads 125 to 9.

The legend of Paul Bunyan rarely mentions Paul's average-sized older brother who once made 15 tackles for loss in a season.

When Tim Tebow was 12, sup bro, recognizing Tebow's talent, voted him for the Heisman Trophy, and has ever since, regardless of Tebow's collegiate status.

Sup bro has a plan to balance the budget, socialize medicine without diminishing quality of health care, privatize Social Security, win the war against terrorism, colonize Mars, create the perfect pizza AND restore the spotted owl without hurting the logging industry...but he's not sharing.

Of the 27 patented perpetual motion machines submitted to the PTO, 24 of them are powered by sup bro.

Sup bro invented the roundhouse kick. Chuck Norris pays him royalties each time he offs an opponent with it.

Sup bro is a founding father of Phi Slamma Jamma fraternity.

Hot Stove Rumor: The Yankees will include Joba Chaimberlain, Melke Cabrera and a player to be named later for Johan Santana, the player to be named later is sup bro.

Sup bro says get back to work.


----------



## admin3 (Aug 6, 2007)

:fro: well said Simonson.....well said. HILARIOUS!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

as if his head wasnt big enuf... way to go Nick... Oh hey look I think I just saw sup bro on vh1's I love the 90's... oh wait no that was Barbie...


----------



## supbro (Dec 6, 2007)

this is bullsh*t bro

keep playing john madden football bro and dreaming that you could play real football like sup bro. maybe someday you will have a kid with some ugly woman and raise the kid to be like sup bro and live through him because you never had the chance to live a life like sup bro's.

sup bro laughs at all the haters on this board. you are just like all the offensive linemen who talked sh*t to sup bro in 1995 and then got owned by sup bro and then faked injuries because they were too scared to line up against sup bro.

njsimonson and everyone else who supports sup bro will be rewarded for their loyalty. sup bro looks out for his teammates and never let's them down. sup bro has got more heart than anyone bro and that is what makes sup bro the living legend that he is.

sup bro?


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

supbro said:


> sup bro looks out for his teammates and never let's them down.
> sup bro?


Supbro was not on the all-county spelling team apparently. Good to hear that you never "let us them down" though.

Supbro was also one of those guys that was way too into the frat life in college and tried to drunkenly kiss one of his bros after they exclaimed their love for one another, then got pimpslapped to the floor. He's been overexaggerating his brah-ness ever since to make up for that moment.

Sup now bro?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

wow.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

You forgot one Nick.

While we write our name in the snow sup bro writes his in concrete.

Damn, this is the dumbest thread I have ever seen


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It sure is. :eyeroll:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

may be dumb but it is kinda fun... and we get to pick on the little fella... what more fun could it be... btw sorry to burst your bubble there 'sup' but footballs just not enough game for me... I mean come on run for ten seconds and start over.. wheres the fun in that... lace up a pair of skates and see who gets tackled... Ill even find a pair of double blades and a chair for ya.... :lol:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Google sup bro, this guy is all over the place


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

and posting the same crap... seems he just cant get any respect... sounds like its sucks to be sup


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

sup bro,

Riley says get a life,
Riley says if your so good at football why are u not in the NFL,
Riley says your gay,
Riley says, PISS OFF
Riley says quite talking in 3rd person your not tough
Riley says why do you chirp behind a computer screen you probably weigh 120 pounds soak and wet and ur dad never cleaned your *** as a child
Riley says get off this site and dont come back,
Riley also says, have a nice day :wink:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Honkerslayr says sup bro is a D-Bag

thats the bottom line.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

say hello to my little friend :strapped:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

sup pup... get back on your porch little doggy.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

All County what the **** is that?

Go All State or you're nothing. Even then people forget you by basketball season. HAHAHAHAHAHA poor guy.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

younghunter says he dont give a crap what sup bro says and does long as he gets of this site. Cause younghunter thinks he's GAY. Sup Bro didnt make 5 sacks he got sacked five times.. Sup bro didnt make 15 tackles 15 people tackled him. 
And worst of all this was that this was in that one play with the nine quarter backs in front of him was hurt.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I thought the thread was kind of funny until people got vicious with attacks so of course this thread is done.

Kind of odd that someone would get kicks out of copying/pasting the same thing in forums all over the web? I think he wanted to get a rise out of people and it looked like he succeeded here.

He's also pushing T shirts with his phrases. Just odd....

Anywho, Locked


----------

